# Se puede reemplazar el TDA2030 por TDA2040 o TDA2050 ?



## leop4 (Dic 17, 2007)

hola a todos,resulta que ayer limpiando mi organo farfisa de muy buena marca viejo por fuera y moderno por dentro jeje. me encontre que adentro tenia componentes un poco modernos y un poco viejos,no tenia un solo capacitor ceramico todos eran de poliester y en lo mas importante un amplificador con TDA2030 de ese amplificador salian dos cables el positivo y el negativo (como no tiene que ser simetrica la fuente?) bue despues los cables de un parlante y del otro me parece que estaban los dos en serie y era mono. ahora la cuestion es que tengo un integrado en casa TDA2040. yo me pregunto se puede hacer lo mismo con el 2030 es decir busque en el datashet y vi que el TDA2030 se puede usar de dos maneras simetrico y single chip power...jajaja yo no savia eso en la pagina 6 lo podran ver o sino en la imagen que adjunto http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1458.pdf ... otra cosa que mas me conmovio es que en el pedal del volumen lo avia sacado para lipiarlo,lo desarme y me encontre con que de un lado tenia una bonbita de 12v,,,yo decia junto con mi abuelo para que sera esto! revisando un poco mas me di cuenta que del otro lado tenia una resistencia fotosensible  http://usuarios.lycos.es/puchus/memoria6/memoria6.htm
y yo dije haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa para eso era entonces el sistema era que cuando subias el pedal una placa chiquita dejaba pasar mas o menos la luz y eso hacia poder bajar y subir el volumen del organo que inteligencia no? porque no habia pensado yo en eso antes jeje..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola leop4, ha sido un verdadero placer compartir las sensaciones que tienes al descubrir la electrónica, pero ¿ tienes alguna pregunta o duda ?. Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 18, 2007)

eso exactamente, si se puede hacer lo mismo con el TDA2040 es decir se puede suplantar el 2030 por el 2040 y usarlo single power o sea solo positivo y masa como el TDA2002 o 2003. me entendes ahora jeje gracias...


----------



## Juan ManuelHBBB (Dic 18, 2007)

SI se Puede pero sonará más bajo el volumen, pero se escuchara mejor.. saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 19, 2007)

Los TDA 2030,2040 y 2050 son en cuanto a patillaje y compatibilidad IDÉNTICOS. Sólo debes tener en cuenta las tensiones de alimentación, ya que sacan más potencia el 2050 que el 2040 y éste más que el 2030 por lo que soportan mas tensión los más potentes. Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 19, 2007)

que vos me decis que el 2030 consume menos de 20v, si no se quemaria no? y el 2040 soporta hasta 24V. pero me fje en el datashet del 2040 y en ningun lado dice que se puede usar con fuente simple...gracias...


----------



## Rafael Fuentes Guzman (Mar 9, 2008)

Un poco tarde quiza...   Si se puede utilizar el TDA2040 con fuente simple, bajate el datasheet de SGS-THOMSON, ahi viene un diagrama de como hacerlo.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 9, 2008)

jaja la verdad pero gracias le puse unos 2050


----------



## spectrum2 (May 23, 2008)

Hola como están, tengo un home 5.1 y el subwoofer anda muy bajo, lo abrí y tiene 5 integrados tda2030 y un 2050 (el del subwoofer), yo tengo un 2030 que compré hace unos días, ¿ lo puedo poner para reemplazar al 2050 ?, Muchas gracias, necesito una respuesta urgente!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Los tda que vienen en serie son reemplazables, pues el sub woofer necesita mucha potencia, los tda 2040 o 2050 te va a servir muy bien.

Nos vemos.


----------



## spectrum2 (May 23, 2008)

Gracias dj draco,  lo cambié y funcionó, pero el problema no estaba en el integrado, ya que me hace el mismo problema, voy a seguir mirando, encima me trajeron otro home un 2.1 de la misma marca "Noganet" el 5.1 es modelo 5176 y el 2.1 es 2176, los dos tienen problema en el subwoofer, anda un rato y despues hace unos ruido extraños y deja de andar o directamente andan muy bajito, no encontré ningún capacitor hinchado ni nada, espero alguna ayuda.


----------



## zopilote (May 23, 2008)

El problema puede estar en otro lado, si desconectas el woofer y colocas en su lugar otro para probar, se da mucho ese caso que los terminales de los woofer estan rotos y suenan a bajo volumen pero al aumentar se interrumpen.


----------



## spectrum2 (May 25, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta zopilote, pero revisé los terminales y están perfectos, y probé los woofers de cada home y también andan bien pienso que en algún lado tiene que haber un filtro o algo que esta mal, bueno acá estan las fotos de los dos homes.

http://www.arkaad.com/MercadoLibre/s2176-rmk2-1.jpg

http://www.biostargroup.com.ar/graficos/Parlante_subwoofer_noga_H5176.jpg


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

Claro, revisa a ver si encontras un filtro pasa bajos, y fijate si tiene valores apropiados para la potencia. si esta antes de los integrados de potencia no hay problema. revisa que los cables del parlantes esten bien. y sobre todo la alimentacion, pues puede ser deficiente, o estar muy por encima de lo aceptado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

Fijate en el IC de control de volumen, si lo tiene. Falla clasica, control de volumen digital, sintoma: anda bajito o con ruido y bajito, 

salen al rededor de $10 tienen como 18 patas.


----------



## spectrum2 (May 25, 2008)

Gracias , voy a probar y les digo.


----------

